# Whisky



## Guest

A place for all things whisky.


----------



## Guest

I always thought the best whisky to hail from Scotland.

Then I was given a bottle of 18 yo Yamazaki from the land of the rising sun. A gloriously complex whisky, full of fruit, woodiness, incense and sweetness.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Originally posted by gog
> A place for all things whisky.












Like this? (Sorry, inappropriate I know, but I couldn't resist* a pun on your thread title)

*Actually you could regard it as just deserts for preferring Japanese whisky to Scotch...


----------



## Kopachris

I think we have a social group for this... http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/whippersnappers.html


----------



## Ukko

First off, it's 'whiskey'. Scotch included. After that, it's a thread certain to sink into a series of increasingly expensive 'likes', proposed by civilization's 'success desperadoes'.

If you have to pay more than $25 for 1.75 liters of it, you are buying smell+egosupport. Back in the hills, we support our egos with .30-30s and mean women; and over the winter we get to smelling pretty powerful too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Single Malts are whisky. Bushmills is whiskey. Moonshine is sauce.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Single Malts are whisky. Bushmills is whiskey. Moonshine is sauce.


See? Them left-coasters are a piece-a-work. Shine is shine and whiskey is whiskey (even if there's a 'hint of fish' in it).


----------



## GreenMamba

Ukko said:


> First off, it's 'whiskey'. Scotch included. After that, it's a thread certain to sink into a series of increasingly expensive 'likes', proposed by civilization's 'success desperadoes'.
> 
> If you have to pay more than $25 for 1.75 liters of it, you are buying smell+egosupport. Back in the hills, we support our egos with .30-30s and mean women; and over the winter we get to smelling pretty powerful too.


You will be a hero to many if you let us know of one that tastes like Ardbeg, Laphroaig and Caol Isla and sells at that price.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I've had Blanton's Bourbon Whiskey a few times, it's really good stuff. More than I'd like to pay for a shot, but I know a bar that has excellent prices.


----------



## Varick

GreenMamba said:


> You will be a hero to many if you let us know of one that tastes like Ardbeg, Laphroaig and Caol Isla and sells at that price.


THIS X 100! Yes, when you can find those (plus a whole lotta other scotches) taste profiles for that amount, I am all ears!

The closest to that I have ever had was White Horse. A bottom shelf blended scotch that is made in the Lagavulin distillery. It's not a bad flavor, but just a bit harsh.

V


----------



## Ukko

Varick said:


> THIS X 100! Yes, when you can find those (plus a whole lotta other scotches) taste profiles for that amount, I am all ears!
> 
> The closest to that I have ever had was White Horse. A bottom shelf blended scotch that is made in the Lagavulin distillery. It's not a bad flavor, but just a bit harsh.
> 
> V


Yep, we're already into "taste profiles". What'd I tell you?


----------



## GreenMamba

Ukko said:


> Yep, we're already into "taste profiles". What'd I tell you?


You told us that sub $25 whiskey tastes the same as the expensive stuff, which is wrong. It's not that there aren't good inexpensive whiskers, but Islay Single Malt in particular isn't replicated at the lower levels.


----------



## Weston

Glenmorangie aged in port wine barrels for me please. I'm not sure they still make it that way. They went and changed all the names since I was sipping it. I rarely indulge these days.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ukko said:


> First off, it's 'whiskey'. Scotch included.


No indeed, Mr. Ukko, Scottish whisky is 'whisky'


----------



## DamoX

How 'bout Japanese whisky (not whiskey ... because Scotch is the predecessor of Japanese one)?










One of the most splendid bottles for me.


----------



## Guest

So yeah, I started this thread to talk about whisky, not whiskey.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Glenmorangie aged in port wine barrels for me please. I'm not sure they still make it that way. They went and changed all the names since I was sipping it. I rarely indulge these days.


They still do it, if you wish to indulge. The expression is called Quinta Ruban.


----------



## Taggart

Weston said:


> Glenmorangie aged in port wine barrels for me please. I'm not sure they still make it that way. They went and changed all the names since I was sipping it. I rarely indulge these days.


Yup it's now called Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban 12 Year Old / Port Finish. I find the Speysides a little light for my taste preferring the Island blends - both Islay and Skye. Unfortunately, till I get my gall bladder out, I'm on a low fat no alcohol diet. Still, it will be nice to get back to a wee drop of the cratur.


----------



## Ukko

GreenMamba said:


> You told us that sub $25 whiskey tastes the same as the expensive stuff, which is wrong. It's not that there aren't good inexpensive whiskers, but Islay Single Malt in particular isn't replicated at the lower levels.


Nope, never told you any such thing.

Sure the fancy single malts taste different. Better? That's an opinion. Some folks are not into peat smoke and old fish.

The 'taste' for whiskey has to be developed; we know it ain't natural, because babies usually don't care much for it. I have carefully tuned my whiskey appreciation module to enjoy Early Times.


----------



## Ukko

gog said:


> So yeah, I started this thread to talk about whisky, not whiskey.


Hah. Once you get it started, it ain't yours anymore; a hillbilly can just wade right in and praise Early Times Kentucky whiskey, and there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Badinerie

If the neighbourhood contains Makers Mark then Im game! 

Otherwise. Bowmore, Oban, Glen Livet and Lagavulin are my faves...


----------



## Ukko

Badinerie said:


> If the neighbourhood contains Makers Mark then Im game!
> 
> Otherwise. Bowmore, Oban, Glen Livet and Lagavulin are my faves...


One of my grand-nephews tends bar. He praises Makers Mark too. I am willing to admit that I buy a bottle of Laphroaig 10 every five years or so. If I make it to 80 I'll buy another.


----------



## ptr

Taggart said:


> Yup it's now called Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban 12 Year Old / Port Finish. I find the Speysides a little light for my taste preferring the Island blends - both Islay and Skye. Unfortunately, till I get my gall bladder out, I'm on a low fat no alcohol diet. Still, it will be nice to get back to a wee drop of the cratur.


Tragic! But then, more then half of the sensation of an Islay is inhaling the "Angels Share"! So use Your nose during You prohibition period... :angel:

/ptr


----------



## Taggart

Somebody mentioned Japanese whisky, why not Welsh:










or even English










This is actually our local whisky distillery. The chief distiller came down from Laphroaig to develop the blend hence the tendency to go for peated versions. I'm waiting until it gets to a decent age before I try it.


----------



## ptr

Tasted some of the first iterations of the Penderyn's and my taste buds was not impressed (found it quite beige tasting), will have to go back and try them again! 

I would have loved to be able to recommend something Swedish, but none of the three makes that distil at the moment offer anything worth while!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> Somebody mentioned Japanese whisky, why not Welsh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually our local whisky distillery. The chief distiller came down from Laphroaig to develop the blend hence the tendency to go for peated versions. I'm waiting until it gets to a decent age before I try it.


Hah! 'Chapter 11'? That's one of the bankruptcy formulae in the US. Hope it isn't an omen.


----------



## Taggart

Ukko said:


> Hah! 'Chapter 11'? That's one of the bankruptcy formulae in the US. Hope it isn't an omen.


Nope they refer to their bottlings as chapters e.g.










You will see by the bottling date what I mean by waiting till it's a bit older.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> Nope they refer to their bottlings as chapters e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will see by the bottling date what I mean by waiting till it's a bit older.


Well shucks, that's only 3 years in the cask. You/they figure single malt whiskey ages in the bottle?


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> I would have loved to be able to recommend something Swedish, but none of the three makes that distil at the moment offer anything worth while!
> 
> /ptr


I had a bottle of Mackmyra, and I have to agree, it didn't have much character.


----------



## Guest

Oo er. Totally out of the blue my partner has just presented me with a bottle of Hibiki, a Japanese blended.
Time was when I wouldn't have touched a blend but clearly blend no longer has to mean inferior. Hibiki is a beautifully soft whisky, rather like a Speyside perhaps. And the bottle is very elegant too!


----------



## Blake

gog said:


> Oo er. Totally out of the blue my partner has just presented me with a bottle of Hibiki, a Japanese blended.
> Time was when I wouldn't have touched a blend but clearly blend no longer has to mean inferior. Hibiki is a beautifully soft whisky, rather like a Speyside perhaps. And the bottle is very elegant too!


I'd love to try some Japanese whiskies. I've mainly been delegating my time towards Scotch, but I'd like to go all around the world.


----------



## Blake

DamoX said:


> How 'bout Japanese whisky (not whiskey ... because Scotch is the predecessor of Japanese one)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most splendid bottles for me.


What's the name of this one? Can't quite make it out.


----------



## Guest

Vesuvius said:


> I'd love to try some Japanese whiskies. I've mainly been delegating my time towards Scotch, but I'd like to go all around the world.


I love to try new tastes from around the world, both food and drink. I was underwhelmed by the Swedish whisky I had, but all three Suntory whiskies I've had I would heartily recommend: Yamazaki, Hakushu and Hibiki.

The 18yo Yamazaki was particularly superb (hence the price!); I eked it out for over a year!


----------



## Guest

Vesuvius said:


> What's the name of this one? Can't quite make it out.


Better still, could some be shipped over???!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

gog said:


> Time was when I wouldn't have touched a blend but clearly blend no longer has to mean inferior.


A type of blend formerly called a 'vatted malt' ('blended malts' since a change of legislation in 2009) contains no grain whisky, just blended single malts from different distilleries. The ones I've tasted were good.


----------



## Blake

gog said:


> I love to try new tastes from around the world, both food and drink. I was underwhelmed by the Swedish whisky I had, but all three Suntory whiskies I've had I would heartily recommend: Yamazaki, Hakushu and Hibiki.
> 
> The 18yo Yamazaki was particularly superb (hence the price!); I eked it out for over a year!


Thanks, gog. I'll certainly give those a try.


----------



## Taggart

TurnaboutVox said:


> A type of blend formerly called a 'vatted malt' ('blended malts' since a change of legislation in 2009) contains no grain whisky, just blended single malts from different distilleries. The ones I've tasted were good.


I've tried the Lidl ones and it was no surprise to see them highly commended.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> A type of blend formerly called a 'vatted malt' ('blended malts' since a change of legislation in 2009) contains no grain whisky, just blended single malts from different distilleries. The ones I've tasted were good.


This seems quite a trend in general doesn't it? Hence the explosion of new expressions. I'm quite taken with Jura Superstition, a nice blend of sweet maltiness and salty edge. Mmmmmmmm...


----------



## DamoX

Vesuvius said:


> What's the name of this one? Can't quite make it out.


Nikka Taketsuru 25 yo ... very smooth, very estery, and deeply sweet, sometimes spicy.


----------



## starthrower

I usually put away a bottle or two during the winter months.










I also like Maker's Mark, and Knob Creek, but they are a bit more pricey.


----------



## Vaneyes

I recently purchased a duty free 1L *Talisker Dark Storm* (42 GBP at London Heathrow). No experience with. Haven't cracked it yet. Any user or rumor comments appreciated.










Text reviews:

http://www.worldofwhiskies.com/index.php/easyblog/entry/talisker-dark-storm

http://www.whiskymag.com/whisky/brand/talisker/whisky10201.html

http://www.thespiritsbusiness.com/2...storm-named-distillerys-smokiest-ever-whisky/

Video review:


----------



## Crudblud

I've heard the NAS Taliskers aren't up to much, but whisk(e)y is all a matter of taste, after all. I'm quite partial to the NAS bottling of Ledaig, which goes for around £18 in Morrisons but competes favourably with other whiskies I've had for twice the price.

Speaking of Talisker, a friend bought me a bottle of the 18 year old, recommending it as the best single malt they had tasted, and it is certainly very good. Salty and peaty, almost none of that sweet glue aroma you get with the 10. A better malt, sure, but for £80 I'm not so sure it ain't a wee bit overpriced, as almost all whiskies seem to be these days. Having said that, did pick up a bottle of the superbly mild Dalwhinnie 15 for £35, and for the age and apparent quality I would have expected a higher price tag.


----------



## Vaneyes

NAS is not my preferred, especially when accompanied by a theme...but I guess that type of marketing can be expected, since some consumers are fond of thematic product. Adding to fantasy or imagination, I suppose.

I enjoy Laphroaig Quarter Cask. That "theme's" been around for ten years. Now I'm anxious to try Talisker Dark Storm. It promises to be a bolder offspring than Talisker Storm. I like the region's boldness, and descriptions of peaty, smoky, peppery, get the juices flowing.:tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

You left out 'fishy'.  Well, I suppose the official description does too.

Starthrower's mention - JB Black - is good stuff.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Talisker Dark Storm
> 
> Tasting Note by The Chaps at Master of Malt
> 
> Nose: Initial brine, but not as abrupt as the 10 Year Old, quite creamy by comparison. Banana. Banana angel delight? Window putty, hint of sticking plasters and barbecues, citrus. White pepper develops towards the bottom of the glass.
> 
> Palate: Thick and mouth-coating with wood smoke, brine, some tin and chilli heat too.
> 
> Finish: Red chilli peppers and oak dryness with a hint of embers.
> 
> Overall: A welcome addition to the Talisker range, and probably the smokiest whisky to be produced on the Isle of Skye.


I find (standard 10-year old) Talisker incredibly pungent, myself. People write of it being warm, sweet, salty and peppery but I think the pepperiness prevails - It's the only single malt I always drink with a little water. But - this review found TDS 'less abrupt'!

I'm not so sure I'd want my whisky to taste of sticking plasters and angel delight ("a powdered dessert product produced in the United Kingdom. It is designed to be mixed and whisked with milk to create a mousse -like sweet dessert."). Sláinte, though, for when you do open it, Vaneyes.


----------



## DamoX

Older Talisker (12yo) tastes much more smoother, esterier, and more aromatic really.


----------



## ptr

Got a parcel from my favourite Whisky outlet in Glasgow this morning, three expressions (all Islays) I've been wanting to experience for a while.. 







-






-








Port Charlotte (Bruichladdich) / The Peat Project ... Bunnahabhain Toiteach ... Kilchoman 100% Islay / 4th Edition

Will start tasting one of them tomorrow evening!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ptr said:


> Got a parcel from my favourite Whisky outlet in Glasgow this morning, three expressions (all Islays) I've been wanting to experience for a while..
> 
> View attachment 53070
> -
> View attachment 53071
> -
> View attachment 53073
> 
> 
> Port Charlotte (Bruichladdich) / The Peat Project ... Bunnahabhain Toiteach ... Kilchoman 100% Islay / 4th Edition
> 
> Will start tasting one of them tomorrow evening!
> 
> /ptr


Very nice - wish I could join you.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Good to see that the normally underrated Jim Beam Black doesn't seem to be underrated _here_.

I'm sure I'm in the minority here- but I drink more Irish Whiskey than Scotch Whisky. Bushmills Single Malt is typically my go-to.

That said, I'm pretty happy with my Glenlivet _Nàdurra_. Oh, sure, you get the peat... but there's a lot of complexity in that dram. A real "morning-afternoon-evening" nose/sip/finish experience. It also wears its 50+% alcohol content pretty lightly. Its cost, however, means that it's strictly a special-occasion pour, for me.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 53159


Only every now and then, and strictly one at the time. The harder stuff has an effect on me that I don't like (anymore). Do like the taste, though.
Also nice in a perfectly made "old fashioned"; but cocktails are probably frowned upon in this thread....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Varick

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Good to see that the normally underrated Jim Beam Black doesn't seem to be underrated _here_.
> 
> I'm sure I'm in the minority here- but I drink more Irish Whiskey than Scotch Whisky. Bushmills Single Malt is typically my go-to.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty happy with my Glenlivet _Nàdurra_. Oh, sure, you get the peat... but there's a lot of complexity in that dram. A real "morning-afternoon-evening" nose/sip/finish experience. It also wears its 50+% alcohol content pretty lightly. Its cost, however, means that it's strictly a special-occasion pour, for me.


Glenlivit Nadurra is very good. I usually cut it with a little bit of water (in fact I just had some last night while listening to my new arrival of Bruckner) to bring the heat down a bit. It is at after all, a cask strength release. Good stuff.

V


----------



## Vaneyes

I cracked open the Talisker Dark Storm. Had a couple of sips on its own. Somewhat harsh, with smoky being the emphasis. 

As I suspected, I'd reference it with Laphroaig Quarter Cask. LQC brings up slightly more peatiness. Both are enjoyable for me with about the same small amount of still water added. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## Blake

I've spent about $200 on whisky this weekend. Bunnahabhain 12, Yamazaki 12, and Penderyn Maderia. So far I've only tried the Yamazaki and it's quite good.


----------



## Blake

Whoa, this Bunnahabhain 12 is delicious. Very different from the peat-monsters of its region. Reminiscent of a sweet and nutty Speyside, but still with that sea-spray, maritime kick. I'm impressed.


----------



## satoru

I never regretted the dollars I spent on this:









(OK, I didn't buy alone, but with other friends of mine)

Whenever I spot a single malt whiskey bottled by Trader Joe's, I just stock them. Some are surprisingly good (for the price).


----------



## Blake

I'm sure many of you guys are conscious of the importance of a good glass, but for those who aren't... Glencairn is the way to go. I've used several others and it's really incomparable on how it presents the whisky to your senses.


----------



## ptr

I've got six Laphroaig labelled Glencairn glasses with lids that I use only occasionally (bought them at the Laphroaig Gift Shop). 
My every day glass is a slightly more open (selter) glass..







Here with a dram of Kilchoman 100% Islay (as above) with a drop of Norwegian West coast rain water, nice nose with a nuance of citrus and salt, slightly peated with hints of Laphroaig and maybe some Highland notes of honey and heather and some sweet smoke! Nice for a young one, will be interesting to revisit in 10 years! 

/ptr


----------



## Blake

ptr said:


> I've got six Laphroaig labelled Glencairn glasses with lids that I use only occasionally (bought them at the Laphroaig Gift Shop).
> My every day glass is a slightly more open (selter) glass..
> View attachment 53342
> 
> /ptr


Nice. Have you had the chance to compare with the standard Glencairn glass? Particularly how it tappers down at the top of the glass, it really catches the nose. I've found more open tops tend to allow too much of the nose to escape.


----------



## ptr

Vesuvius said:


> Nice. Have you had the chance to compare with the standard Glencairn glass? Particularly how it tappers down at the top of the glass, it really catches the nose. I've found more open tops tend to allow too much of the nose to escape.


I've never felt that a "wide" opening is something negative in a glass, I might just not be snobbish enough for it to matter to me... 

/ptr


----------



## Blake

ptr said:


> I've never felt that a "wide" opening is something negative in a glass, *I might just not be snobbish enough for it to matter to me...*
> 
> /ptr


I think perceptive is a more accurate word.


----------



## Taggart

Vesuvius said:


> I'm sure many of you guys are conscious of the importance of a good glass, but for those who aren't... Glencairn is the way to go. I've used several others and it's really incomparable on how it presents the whisky to your senses.
> 
> View attachment 53340


We got a couple of those, branded, as souvenirs when we visited the Edradour distillery near Pitlochry. They are very nice.

It was funny to return after a long time (20+ years) and see the "changes". When we first went, it was almost a family firm with tours run by the stillmen who had memories of the "old days" - the men were allowed two whities and a goudie a day - (all cask strength) - i.e. two raw unaged shots and one aged. My uncle was a priest in Tomintoul in the 1950s and had stories of distillery tours where instead of water in the jug they put unaged spirits - totally lethal! This was a much more professional tour with mutli-lingual audio visuals and slick presentation. The distillery was still the same lovely place. The interesting thing was that it had been bought by a specialty whisky company to use its barrel store and bottling facilities. The shop had an incredible selection of whiskies with prices from about £40 to as much as you wanted to pay for old (30+ years) whiskies. The barrel store had a 50 year cask of Laphroaig - only about half full after evaporation which they reckoned would go for over £750 a bottle.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Welcome back, sir! I followed the thread from the 'like' you posted me and sure enough, here you are at the end of it. I hope your recovery is as smooth as the 50 year old Laphroaig!

T-V


----------



## clara s

I can not say that whisky is my favourite drink,

but reading all your posts here gentlemen,

i was almost sure that I smelled this distinct aroma of whisky maturing in
oak casks

cheeeeers


----------



## Blake

Taggart said:


> We got a couple of those, branded, as souvenirs when we visited the Edradour distillery near Pitlochry. They are very nice.


Do you have a go-to glass? I haven't found a better one than the Glencairn. For whisky this good, I think it's well worth the little extra effort. You're the one who got me into these delectable Islays, by the way.


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> I can not say that whisky is my favourite drink,
> 
> but reading all your posts here gentlemen,
> 
> i was almost sure that I smelled this distinct aroma of whisky maturing in
> oak casks
> 
> cheeeeers


Caol Ila for you, clara s.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Vesuvius said:


> Do you have a go-to glass? I haven't found a better one than the Glencairn. For whisky this good, I think it's well worth the little extra effort. You're the one who got me into these delectable Islays, by the way.


Glad you're liking them.

The glencairn is a specialised tasting glass, holding in the nose and enabling the whisky to breathe with a little water but I don't generally drink *really * good whisky so for every day us, like ptr, I use a selzer glass.


----------



## ptr

Discussing this it struck me that I was given a pair of Reidel "Single Malt Whisky" Glasses for my fortieth birthday, they are still in the "Gift box", used one of them one but thought them to fancy for every day use... I've also got a pair of Reidel Cognac Nosing Glasses model "Hennessy", that I bought specifically for nosing Whisky, I use the more then the Glenncairns as I prefer long stemmed glasses as it lets me avoid touching the "bowl" when nosing!








..









Reidel makes some very beautiful glassware!

/ptr


----------



## Blake

Taggart said:


> Glad you're liking them.
> 
> The glencairn is a specialised tasting glass, holding in the nose and enabling the whisky to breathe with a little water but I don't generally drink *really * good whisky so for every day us, like ptr, I use a selzer glass.


Nice, yea, everyone has their way. I don't drink everyday, so when I do it's the good stuff - at least what I consider to be. Hence the preference for a good tasting glass. Nothing's set in stone, though. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vesuvius said:


> Nice, yea, everyone has their way. I don't drink everyday, so when I do it's the good stuff - at least what I consider to be. Hence the preference for a good tasting glass. Nothing's set in stone, though.
> :tiphat:


I recently managed to break my rather nice whisky glass but now I've inherited my uncle's cut glass lead crystal. It's a nice size and weight, and each time I take a dram, I'm raising a glass to my uncle...


----------



## Blake

Had a temporary trade-off with my pops... Picked up the Hibiki 12, and let him take the Bunnahabhain for a spin. This Japanese blend is another tasty treat.

Ralfy describes it much better than I can.


----------



## ptr

^^ listening to /watching Ralfy is often a very good indication on what the taste and nose experience will be!

/ptr


----------



## DamoX

My malt tonight.










Fantastic salty taste and sea breeze!


----------



## Guest

What a dude that Ralfy is!!! Must peruse his other musings...


----------



## Blake




----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Caol Ila for you, clara s.:tiphat:


wow

long live Gaels

Masters of the malt


----------



## Blake

Was hanging out with my pops tonight and had bit o' Springbank 18 that he'd recently bought. I was highly impressed.


----------



## Guest

I said it's good!!
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...y-named-worlds-best-in-sour-dram-for-scotland


----------



## Clayton

I have been happily married to









for a while now

but on the first of July I met and fell in love with









I am just a sucker for those with interesting characteristics, a nice fragrance and a good body.

And I like nice whisky.


----------



## Clayton

DamoX said:


> How 'bout Japanese whisky (not whiskey ... because Scotch is the predecessor of Japanese one)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most splendid bottles for me.





Vesuvius said:


> What's the name of this one? Can't quite make it out.


That would be Taketsuru

(Character for Bamboo and Crane)

The name of the Gentleman who brought real Scottish Whisky to Japan.

Before then, whisky in Japan was just a brown coloured caramel flavoured alcohol. Only Japanese sake was drunk largely.

Taketsuru was sent by his company to study in Scotland, married a Scottish girl Rita, and started making whisky in Japan, forming the company now known as Nikka.

Thanks to Taketsuru, whisky became a major drink in Japan and now most supermarkets, convenience stores and of course liquor stores stock a selection that would put most Scottish off-licenses to shame!

Watch out for numerous limited edition Nikka Whiskies to be released this year as they celebrate their 80th anniversary with a TV drama currently being broadcast in the land of the rising sun...


----------



## Vaneyes

Vesuvius said:


> Nice, yea, everyone has their way. I don't drink everyday, so when I do it's the good stuff - at least what I consider to be. Hence the preference for a good tasting glass. Nothing's set in stone, though.
> :tiphat:


Aye, laddie. And when one isn't residing in a nice hotel, one can instantly upgrade his lesser digs with the appropriate vessel.


----------



## Blake

Vaneyes said:


> Aye, laddie. And when one isn't residing in a nice hotel, one can instantly upgrade his lesser digs with the appropriate vessel.


Well, stay is a lesser hotel and upgrade. You've got options.


----------



## GreenMamba

For anyone interested, Jim Murray's awards for best whiskies are linked below. Yamazaki Sherry Cask 2013 is the overall winner, with the Yanks grabbing the next slots.

I wouldn't take these as gospel, but I suspect everything mentioned is good. Not too many that are affordable (probably even less so thanks to these awards).

http://blog.thewhiskyexchange.com/2014/11/jim-murrays-whisky-bible-2015-the-winners/

EDIT: gog's post above is the same story, different link.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vesuvius said:


> Well, stay is a lesser hotel and upgrade. You've got options.


No "upgrades" in a lesser hotel. A few more square feet, but the issues remain.


----------



## Blake

GreenMamba said:


> For anyone interested, Jim Murray's awards for best whiskies are linked below. Yamazaki Sherry Cask 2013 is the overall winner, with the Yanks grabbing the next slots.
> 
> I wouldn't take these as gospel, but I suspect everything mentioned is good. Not too many that are affordable (probably even less so thanks to these awards).
> 
> http://blog.thewhiskyexchange.com/2014/11/jim-murrays-whisky-bible-2015-the-winners/
> 
> EDIT: gog's post above is the same story, different link.


I pre-order that book. I think it comes out on the 11th. Seems fun.


----------



## Blake

Had some Springbank 12 tonight. Oh my... delicious. On my list of whiskys to buy immediately when bottle goes empty. Mine was the 55% ABV, though.






I don't add water to mine, but Ralfy seems to be a bit water crazy with his, hah.


----------



## Blake

Surprisingly found a bottle of Ardbeg Supernova at my local wine shop. I'm quite hesitant to open up this bad-boy, as I don't know when I'll see it again.


----------



## ptr

*Spirit of Hven* "Urania Sigle Malt"










Interesting, do need a few years to mature some more me thinks, but interesting!

BTW, "Urania" or Urianienborg for You infobit hungry TCers where Tycho Brahe's Astronomy research centre on the island of Ven of the coast Skåne in Öresund!










/ptr


----------



## Varick

Vesuvius said:


> Surprisingly found a bottle of Ardbeg Supernova at my local wine shop. I'm quite hesitant to open up this bad-boy, as I don't know when I'll see it again.
> 
> View attachment 56351


NICE FIND!!!! That one's a tough one to come by. I've been thinking about ordering a bottle online but do not know anyone who's had it yet. However, I think Ardbeg is one of those distilleries that doesn't know how to make bad scotch.

Don't hesitate to open it. A meteor could come crashing down on your head tomorrow. And you saved that sweet nectar for what?

V


----------



## Blake

Varick said:


> NICE FIND!!!! That one's a tough one to come by. I've been thinking about ordering a bottle online but do not know anyone who's had it yet. However, I think Ardbeg is one of those distilleries that doesn't know how to make bad scotch.
> 
> Don't hesitate to open it. A meteor could come crashing down on your head tomorrow. And you saved that sweet nectar for what?
> 
> V


Haha, for sure. I'm torn between two motives now. It's a cool novelty piece to have around, but goddamnit whisky was made for drinking. I'm going to hold off a bit longer, and maybe I'll stumble on another.

This was the last one on the shelf too. Just sitting all pretty behind the glass case... Check, please.


----------



## Guest

I think (and hope!) that this is the season to be bumping this thread..


----------



## Clayton

Something on sale at the local supermarket (GBP 27) so I tried









Very simple pleasant taste with hints of lemon and floral notes. It is perhaps nice with sparkling water or mixer for a light refreshing drink on a summer evening...


----------



## Clayton

This was much better value for money









Still simple but a richer drink with more salty caramel and more pronounced fruit. A good price at GBP 24...

Oh and enjoy whisky with nice music; the bottle shape makes beautiful bubbly noises as you pour


----------



## Badinerie

The last few weeks Ive had a bottle 15 year old GlenFiddich Solera Really nice one that, and a Bottle of Jura Superstition. 
Santa is bringing me some Glenlivet Getting a right alky in my old age!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Once in a bar I noticed that they had 40 year old laphroaig on their shelf. Instantenously I knew I had to have that, but it turned out to be someting around 100 euros for a glass so I settled for the regular kind. It turned out to be effective enough, the older kind probably wouldn't have gotten me any drunker.


----------



## Taggart

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> Once in a bar I noticed that they had 40 year old laphroaig on their shelf. Instantenously I knew I had to have that, but it turned out to be someting around 100 euros for a glass so I settled for the regular kind. It turned out to be effective enough, the older kind probably wouldn't have gotten me any drunker.


Anathema sint!

The point is to savour the taste of the whisky, not lie sozzled in the sawdust on the floor!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Taggart said:


> Anathema sint!
> 
> The point is to savour the taste of the whisky, not lie sozzled in the sawdust on the floor!




There's certainly nothing wrong in viewing the matter your way!


----------



## ptr

Taggart said:


> Anathema sint!
> 
> The point is to savour the taste of the whisky, not lie sozzled in the sawdust on the floor!


Beautifully expressed Taggart!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Hmmm Santa clearly didn't get my note and now I'm getting txts saying thanks for the whisky!!!!


----------



## GreenMamba

I gave my Dad a bottle of *Ardbeg Uigeadail *for Xmas, and he poured me a glass that evening. Mmmmm. Powerful stuff.


----------



## science

GreenMamba said:


> I gave my Dad a bottle of *Ardbeg Uigeadail *for Xmas, and he poured me a glass that evening. Mmmmm. Powerful stuff.


I'd've given you two glasses if you'd bought it for me.

Consider that next year.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> I gave my Dad a bottle of *Ardbeg Uigeadail *for Xmas, and he poured me a glass that evening. Mmmmm. Powerful stuff.


Yes! To quote the comedy series Bottom: it does have a certain robustness that demands attention.


----------



## Blake

My pops got me a bottle of Hakushu 12 for christmas. Often referred to as the "Forest Distillery"... some excellent stuff. This could easily become one of my favorite 12s.


----------



## Guest

Blake said:


> My pops got me a bottle of Hakushu 12 for christmas. Often referred to as the "Forest Distillery"... some excellent stuff. This could easily become one of my favorite 12s.
> 
> View attachment 59574


Oh yes I'm nearing the end of my bottle.


----------



## Vaneyes

Received two kind & generous single malt prezzies over the holidays. Both from the Speyside region. I don't know how direct these links will be. You may hafta answer a nosey q. or two (such as age) to access the websites.

GlenDronach Allardice 18 Year Old 46%

http://glendronachdistillery.com/products/18year.php

The Macallan Amber 1824 Series 40%

http://www.themacallan.com/the-whisky/the-1824-series/amber/

I had tasted neither of these before, so the anticipation for parti(sip)ation was keen. The Macallan Amber was tasted last night, and GlenDronach 18, this evening.

Purely on strength of character, The Macallan Amber was a disappointment. I require complexity and punch. It had neither. No pleasing foretaste or aftertaste, at 40%. I would recommend this "weak tea" to no one.

GlenDronach Allardice 18 on the surface is the clear winner of the two regarding my basic requirements, but there's more to it than being Master of the Obvious. Was this Scotch memorable?

Yes. it won't replace my preferred in-yo'-face peat and smoke powerboys from Islay and Skye, but it will be remembered for it's impressive balancing act. Balancing complexity, punch, and smoothness in a most elegant manner. It's all about elegance with this Scotch. It's most convincing, and it will be bought again.:tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf

Badinerie said:


> The last few weeks Ive had a bottle 15 year old GlenFiddich Solera Really nice one that, and a Bottle of Jura Superstition.
> Santa is bringing me some Glenlivet Getting a right alky in my old age!


Have you tried the 15 year Glenlivet French Oak Reserve? It's a wonderful Whisky with sweetness, power, and a lingering finish. Highly recommended, if you enjoy the GF15.


----------



## Vaneyes

For those who enjoy Ralfy stuff, or haven't seen.:tiphat:

Ralfy's Whisky Collection 2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=U7A1fzqnnA0#t=19

Ralfy's Malt of the Year 2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aBOyvm62oYg#t=12


----------



## Guest

Anyone want to recommend a reasonably priced Highland Scottish malt that packs a full flavour?

I'm all ears. I got Xmas money burning a hole in my wallet!


----------



## scratchgolf

gog said:


> Anyone want to recommend a reasonably priced Highland Scottish malt that packs a full flavour?
> 
> I'm all ears. I got Xmas money burning a hole in my wallet!


A few nice ones..

-Macallan 17 or 18 - Not cheap but high quality
-Oban 14 - One of my all-time favs. Great at a moderate price
-Glenmorangie - Offering a few quality, inexpensive options
-Old Pulteney - A wide range of ages and flavors available from this underrated distillery
-Dalmore 12 or 15 - The 12 certainly has its detractors but I find it to be a decent, inexpensive whisky. The 15 is a powerhouse


----------



## ptr

gog said:


> Anyone want to recommend a reasonably priced Highland Scottish malt that packs a full flavour?
> 
> I'm all ears. I got Xmas money burning a hole in my wallet!


Not Exactly a Highland other then to its name, but "Highland Park" 18+ YO may well fit You description like a glove!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

gog said:


> Anyone want to recommend a reasonably priced Highland Scottish malt that packs a full flavour?
> 
> I'm all ears. I got Xmas money burning a hole in my wallet!


GlenDronach Allardice 18 Year Old 46%. If this selection is a wee too much currency for you, you might try (I have not, yet) Ralfy's Single Malt of 2014, Benromach 10 43%. Also from the Speyside region.:tiphat:

http://www.benromach.com/whiskies/the-classic-benromach/10-years-old


----------



## Guest

Many thanks for these suggestions; I now have a little shopping list!


----------



## scratchgolf

ptr said:


> Not Exactly a Highland other then to its name, but "Highland Park" 18+ YO may well fit You description like a glove!
> 
> /ptr


Highland Park 15 and 18 are both fantastic.


----------



## Blake

Anyone thinking about snagging a bottle of Highland Park 50 year old? It can be had for one easy payment of $16,000. Let me know, and we'll become friends.


----------



## ptr

Blake said:


> Anyone thinking about snagging a bottle of Highland Park 50 year old? It can be had for one easy payment of $16,000. Let me know, and we'll become friends.
> 
> View attachment 60344


15 of those $16K You pay for that elaborate bottle!

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

Macallan and Bowmore also have offerings in the 5 digit price range. Offerings I'll probably never experience for myself. Here's my thought on high end whiskies, much like other premium high end items. 

I've had a $40 bottle of scotch that was certainly twice as good as a $20 bottle.
I've had a $100 bottle of scotch that may have been twice as good as a $50 bottle and 5 times as good as a $20 bottle, but then again, being 5 times better than ANYTHING is a pretty tall order. 
Which leads me to my next question.
Is a $10,000 bottle of anything 100 times better than ANYTHING ON EARTH, let alone a $100 bottle that, itself may not me 5 times as good as a $20 bottle?


----------



## Blake

scratchgolf said:


> Macallan and Bowmore also have offerings in the 5 digit price range. Offerings I'll probably never experience for myself. Here's my thought on high end whiskies, much like other premium high end items.
> 
> I've had a $40 bottle of scotch that was certainly twice as good as a $20 bottle.
> I've had a $100 bottle of scotch that may have been twice as good as a $50 bottle and 5 times as good as a $20 bottle, but then again, being 5 times better than ANYTHING is a pretty tall order.
> Which leads me to my next question.
> Is a $10,000 bottle of anything 100 times better than ANYTHING ON EARTH, let alone a $100 bottle that, itself may not me 5 times as good as a $20 bottle?


Yea, it's a hard thing to judge. Is there a zenith on how good a whisky can be? I've heard connoisseurs say that there is a certain level of quality that is reached, and once done, jumping to pricier whisky isn't worth the dough... more of a novelty, I suppose.

I haven't had enough whisky to judge. Although, I have also had $100 whisky that was noticeable of higher quality than $40. But, again, I haven't had enough to turn that into an absolute.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tricky business, that aging stuff. Who was the Master of the Malt back then, and what was the philosophy/marketing and technique?

Most importantly, what demands does the buyer have? Edge to flavors? Edge to smoothness? Edge to prestige?

Personally, right now I feel I could live with one particular affordable brand the rest of my life...as long as things didn't change too much.


----------



## Blake

Although, I did read up on some Glenfiddich 50 year old that's going for $19-24k... and Jim Murray said "F***, this is brilliant... an ejaculation of genuine surprise." Can't say I've ever proclaimed that about a whisky... yet.


----------



## Guest

Yes, what price ecstasy? I would never (currently) pay more than £100 for a bottle. However my partner has been known to (she shouldn't though). I do recall one such indulgence particularly: it was a Caol Ila. The taste was indescribably exquisite!


----------



## Crudblud

I've not yet had the opportunity to try a malt older than 18 years, but at the prices much of that stuff goes for, how good can it really be? I mean, I was reluctant to accept even the fairly commonplace Talisker 18 as a gift because, although I like whisky, I didn't think I would appreciate it that much more than the younger malts I've tried, and I was right. It's good whisky, no doubt, but I honestly don't believe the price is worth it, so these malts that are older still seem totally ridiculous to me.


----------



## ptr

I neither believe in those super expensive rarities, the dearest bottle I've ever bought was a 30 year bottling of a Ardbeg 1973 Cask, and Yes it was worth £800 in 2004, best ever Arbeg I've drunk, possibly best ever single malt I've tasted, kept for many years as the bottle was only opened for major occasions! Would I buy another bottle if I found one?, sure I would, but today I rarely spend more then £120 for a bottle!

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

I bought myself a present today. I'm awesome at giving gifts and extremely talented at receiving them. Winning combo, for sure.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Ralfy's Single Malt of 2014, Benromach 10 43%.:tiphat:
> 
> http://www.benromach.com/whiskies/the-classic-benromach/10-years-old


Tracked down a supplier but when I turned up, twas out of stock. It's now on order for me!

Christmas money won't spend itself so after some umming and ahhing I got a Springbank 10yo. As the man Ralfy says, it's a real craft distillery and no extras or filtering. (Really enjoying watching Ralfy's vlogs) 

Not opened it yet...


----------



## Guest

scratchgolf said:


> I bought myself a present today. I'm awesome at giving gifts and extremely talented at receiving them. Winning combo, for sure.
> 
> View attachment 60559


Which to open first!! Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Guest

Springbank 10yo.

Oh hoh, bad boy. A big, bad boy. Needs a drop of water to restrain the beast. Very Islay-ish...brine akimbo....


----------



## Blake

gog said:


> Springbank 10yo.
> 
> Oh hoh, bad boy. A big, bad boy. Needs a drop of water to restrain the beast. Very Islay-ish...brine akimbo....


No water! Don't sully that beauty. A very beautiful beauty, indeed.


----------



## Vaneyes

An update on Talisker Dark Storm. Halfway through the bottle, it's revealing no secrets. A coupla edges have positively rounded off. Still has its nice dark nose, with respectable aftertaste. I like a few drops to this dram.

TDS is a more than decent no age statement, but as Ralfy says, there's too much competition to fool with these things. Instead, spend for a good 10 or 12.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I regret to report (it's taken me a while to get over this, as you can see from the fact that I've had to wait until January the 11th to post) that no-one gave me any whisky at all for Christmas. And the Caol Ila ran out on Hogmanay.

It'll have to be Calvados and palo cortado sherry for me instead over the next few months...


----------



## Blake

Vaneyes said:


> An update on Talisker Dark Storm. Halfway through the bottle, it's revealing no secrets. A coupla edges have positively rounded off. Still has its nice dark nose, with respectable aftertaste. I like a few drops to this dram.
> 
> TDS is a more than decent no age statement, but as Ralfy says, there's too much competition to fool with these things. Instead, spend for a good 10 or 12.


The "no-age statement" has been bugging quite a few. I wouldn't worry about companies like Talisker, though. I can't imagine them falling into the "pop" whisky culture. I'd be hit in a sore spot if they did.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I regret to report (it's taken me a while to get over this, as you can see from the fact that I've had to wait until January the 11th to post) that no-one gave me any whisky at all for Christmas. And the Caol Ila ran out on Hogmanay.
> 
> It'll have to be Calvados and palo cortado sherry for me instead over the next few months...


Surely that must contravene some sort of human rights convention?


----------



## Guest

Blake said:


> No water! Don't sully that beauty. A very beautiful beauty, indeed.


Hey, Ralfy says so! 
I will try it neat but it's a very firey 46%; a bit too assertive without a tiny drop or two of water.


----------



## scratchgolf

gog said:


> Hey, Ralfy says so!
> I will try it neat but it's a very firey 46%; a bit too assertive without a tiny drop or two of water.


I know people who carry small eye droppers with them to add a single or double drop to whisky. Their tastes are well established and their preferences are down to a science.


----------



## ptr

scratchgolf said:


> I know people who carry small eye droppers with them to add a single or double drop to whisky. Their tastes are well established and their preferences are down to a science.


FWIW, I always ad a drop of Norwegian Spring Water to the dram if I enjoy a single malt! (And it must me from a glass bottle as that plastic stuff makes water taste wile!)

/ptr


----------



## Blake

gog said:


> Hey, Ralfy says so!
> I will try it neat but it's a very firey 46%; a bit too assertive without a tiny drop or two of water.


Yea, many people do it. I usually push against the method, but to each their own. Whatever is most enjoyable to you.


----------



## Blake

I don't know if we have any bourbon appreciators here... But, if you want a deal of a steal, check out a bottle called Old Weller Original 107. They're akin to Pappy Van Winkle, and it's some of the best bourbon I've had for around $40. 

As John Hiatt would say - have a little faith in me... it's a tasty treat.


----------



## Varick

I don't drink my scotch with added water (Unless of course it is cask strength), but it is advisable to try NEW scotches with a dram of water. It helps open the scotch up and mellows it on the palette so it doesn't burn the taste buds and allows one to taste the more subtle hints and notes of the whiskey.

Once I have done that, it's back to neat (unless of course it's cask strength).

V


----------



## Varick

Blake said:


> The "no-age statement" has been bugging quite a few. I wouldn't worry about companies like Talisker, though. I can't imagine them falling into the "pop" whisky culture. I'd be hit in a sore spot if they did.


Don't be so sure. I have a big problem with the No age statement especially if they are asking big money for a particular bottle. The trend of single malts is the (to my absolute horror and heart ache) diminishment of quality for the sake of sales. It has already hit my sore spot. Not everyone of course, and not every bottling, but I see it more and more. My beloved Springbank (who's symbol is my avatar) has been going down hill for years now.

These Scottish distilleries are asking more money for less quality. This MUST stop!!! I pray I see a turnaround in Scotland soon.

Right now, the best quality whiskeys in the world are now single barrel bourbons. Shame I'm not a big fan.

V


----------



## ptr

Blake said:


> I don't know if we have any bourbon appreciators here... But, if you want a deal of a steal, check out a bottle called Old Weller Original 107. They're akin to Pappy Van Winkle, and it's some of the best bourbon I've had for around $40.
> 
> As John Hiatt would say - have a little faith in me... it's a tasty treat.


Bourbon ain't whisky per definition, it good Sir is a completely different appreciation thread all together! 

/pyt


----------



## Admiral

Recipe for a 3-day weekend:

Rittenhouse Rye Manhattan
followed by:
Very large glass of Johnny Walker Blue

with 8000 or so CDs and LPs to choose from and a spouse out of town for the weekend

One mistake: I followed the Johnny Blue with The Glenrothes, which was, um, a little light in comparison.


----------



## ptr

Admiral said:


> One mistake: I followed the Johnny Blue with The Glenrothes, which was, um, a little light in comparison.


Glenrothes is constantly a bland disappointment for me, I bought a £80 bottle for a friends birthday and we all agreed that the packaging was fantastic but that none of us would even use it as "Grog"!

/ptr


----------



## Blake

Varick said:


> Don't be so sure. I have a big problem with the No age statement especially if they are asking big money for a particular bottle. The trend of single malts is the (to my absolute horror and heart ache) diminishment of quality for the sake of sales. It has already hit my sore spot. Not everyone of course, and not every bottling, but I see it more and more. My beloved Springbank (who's symbol is my avatar) has been going down hill for years now.
> 
> These Scottish distilleries are asking more money for less quality. This MUST stop!!! I pray I see a turnaround in Scotland soon.
> 
> Right now, the best quality whiskeys in the world are now single barrel bourbons. Shame I'm not a big fan.
> 
> V


Yea, the peaks and troughs of things. They'll come back up, I'm sure. But still, companies like Springbank, Talisker, Ardbeg, etc... are still making excellent whisky.



ptr said:


> Bourbon ain't whisky per definition, it good Sir is a completely different appreciation thread all together!
> 
> /pyt


Why is it not whisky?


----------



## Vaneyes

Blake said:


> The "no-age statement" has been bugging quite a few. I wouldn't worry about companies like Talisker, though. I can't imagine them falling into the "pop" whisky culture. I'd be hit in a sore spot if they did.


Maybe not, but buying it will likely encourage many distillers to flood the market with such. Ralfy has boycotted all NAS from his reviews, and I will not be buying any more of it.:tiphat:


----------



## ahammel

Blake said:


> Why is it not whisky?


Because it's whiskey, presumably. Special snowflake spellings and all that.


----------



## Varick

Blake said:


> Yea, the peaks and troughs of things. They'll come back up, I'm sure.


From your keyboard to God's ears!

V


----------



## Varick

ahammel said:


> Because it's whiskey, presumably. Special snowflake spellings and all that.


LOL

Bourbon is whisky or whiskey. It's an American whisky that comes from Bourbon County, KY. All bourbon is whisky but all whisky is not bourbon. Same thing with sparkling wine. All Champagne is under the category of sparkling wine, but not all sparkling wine is champagne. Same goes with brandy (category) and cognac (regional designation).

Both spellings are proper and acceptable. Whiskey is used more in Ireland and the USA, whereas whisky is much more used everywhere else.

V


----------



## ahammel

Varick said:


> LOL
> 
> Bourbon is whisky or whiskey. It's an American whisky that comes from Bourbon County, KY. All bourbon is whisky but all whisky is not bourbon. Same thing with sparkling wine. All Champagne is under the category of sparkling wine, but not all sparkling wine is champagne. Same goes with brandy (category) and cognac (regional designation).
> 
> Both spellings are proper and acceptable. Whiskey is used more in Ireland and the USA, whereas whisky is much more used everywhere else.
> 
> V


The easy way to remember is that countries with an 'e' in their name (Ireland, The United States of America) tend to spell it 'whiskey', while countries with no 'e' (Scotland, Canada, Japan, India) tend to spell it 'whisky'. No idea whether this rule extends to England, Wales, Australia, Denmark, Finland, Sweden, Germany, or any of the other countries where fermented grain mash liquor is produced.

The even easier way to remember is to not care in the slightest.


----------



## Clayton

On sale at the local supermarket at GBP 33, so I thought I would give it a try (please don't twist my arm too much)









It has some punch with peppery flavours and subtle caramel. At 45%, I added just a tablespoon of water (to what size measure?) and that helped release some more fragrance.

Of course the bottle finished before the promotion ended so I tried one more just to make sure


----------



## Guest

Another birthday. God I love my family.

Had a gift of 17yo Nikka Taketsuru.

A blended malt that's very quaffable. Light, apricoty but with a bit of spiciness. Vanilla as it goes down.

Another one, please!


----------



## Guest

Another Nikka comes into my grateful hands!

This one a non-age statement expression of Nikka Taketsuru Pure Malt. Very soft, well-rounded and fruity.

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/nikka/nikka-taketsuru-pure-malt-whisky/


----------



## cwarchc

Whilst on my recent holiday, up in bonny Scotland
I had the pleasure of visiting the Arran distillery on the Isle of Arran
Well of course I had to support their cause (one of the few remaining independent ones left)
I bought a bottle of their "Robert Burns"
Light and not peaty, very nice, especially when taken sat in the sunshine on the island


----------



## Guest

I didn't know until recently quite how in the doldrums the Scottish whisky industry is. According to that man Ralfy it all stems from cost-cutting, thinking cutting corners is OK. It clearly isn't for a product founded on quality.


----------



## GreenMamba

I'm not convinced Ralfy is right about that. The fact of the matter is, a lot of people buy booze based on fashion rather than quality.


----------



## Guest

Well I think he was pointing the finger at the big companies that have bought many of the distilleries. The quality has gone down, the sales have gone down and that feeds back into more cost-cutting and sometimes mothballing. By comparison, the small number of Japanese distilleries have stayed focussed on high quality and sales (and awards) are going up.


----------



## Blake

See, I haven't been enthusiastic about whisky for long enough to tell if the quality has gone up or down. Although, with someone like Ralfy, who seems quite genuine, and who's experience with whisky is obviously extensive... I tend to give what he says some consideration.


----------



## Guest

Whatever his opinion I think he seems a really genuine, affable person. No edge, bull or pretence. A little gem on the tinterweb.


----------



## Blake

Which is why I've subscribed to his youtube channel.


----------



## bestellen

I'm fairly new to scotch, but my favorite so far is Highland Park 15. Lagavulin 16 is good, but not everyone is in to the peaty stuff. Any Islay whiskey fans here? If so, what's your favorite?

Sorry, I can't help you much with the Irish stuff. I'll have to give Redbreast a try.


----------



## Blake

Love Islay. Give Ardbeg a try - their Uigeadail or Corryvreckan... hell, even the 10 yr old.


----------



## Guest

September, autumn coming to this hemisphere. Time for a whisky. Time for a speyside. Just bought Ralphy's recommended Benromach 10yo. A snip at £34.

Very pleasing - fruity, peaty, smoky. Nice long finish. Not as sweet as the Japanese I've been drinking. More sherried. Nice one Ralfy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

bestellen said:


> Any Islay whiskey fans here? If so, what's your favorite?


I'll happily drink any Islay whisky but I am especially fond of Laphroaig and Lagavulin. My father in law is a fan of Bunnahabhain, which is a different dram altogether - not peaty or smoky as the first two are.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'll happily drink any Islay whisky but I am especially fond of Laphroaig and Lagavulin. My father in law is a fan of Bunnahabhain, which is a different dram altogether - not peaty or smoky as the first two are.


what are all these? whisky brand names?

I must have a crash course on these pretty soon,
otherwise I will be convinced that I am totally illeterate hahaha


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> what are all these? whisky brand names?
> 
> I must have a crash course on these pretty soon,
> otherwise I will be convinced that I am totally illeterate hahaha


Whisky distilleries on the island of Islay, one of the Inner Hebrides, off the west coast of Scotland, ma chère amie clara s! The products, single malt whiskies, are often named for the distillery.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Whisky distilleries on the island of Islay, one of the Inner Hebrides, off the west coast of Scotland, ma chère amie clara s! The products, single malt whiskies, are often named for the distillery.


merci beaucoup TV

Inner Hebrides, in your motherland

I suppose Islay is the joy of the malt whisky lovers

and which would you propose to a newcomer? the smoothest malt whisky of all?


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> merci beaucoup TV
> 
> Inner Hebrides, in your motherland
> 
> I suppose Islay is the joy of the malt whisky lovers
> 
> and which would you propose to a newcomer? the smoothest malt whisky of all?


As a bit of an over-generalisation, Islay whiskies tend to be the most...er...distinctive...
and possibly not what you would describe as "smooth."
For example, Laphroaig has a reputation as a Marmite drink; indeed they had a marketing campaign based around loving or hating it.

Perhaps this flavour "map" might help (It's rather dated but it's a pointer):

http://www.malts.com/index.php/en_g...of-Flavour/The-Single-Malt-Whisky-Flavour-Map

...thus confirming maybe Bunnahabhain, or perhaps Glenlivet or Glenfiddich...?


----------



## clara s

dogen said:


> As a bit of an over-generalisation, Islay whiskies tend to be the most...er...distinctive...
> and possibly not what you would describe as "smooth."
> For example, Laphroaig has a reputation as a Marmite drink; indeed they had a marketing campaign based around loving or hating it.
> 
> Perhaps this flavour "map" might help (It's rather dated but it's a pointer):
> 
> http://www.malts.com/index.php/en_g...of-Flavour/The-Single-Malt-Whisky-Flavour-Map
> 
> ...thus confirming maybe Bunnahabhain, or perhaps Glenlivet or Glenfiddich...?


that was really interesting

the flavour map revealed many secrets

Bunnahabhain... I would try this

mild, delicate flavour, perfect for a beginner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> merci beaucoup TV
> 
> Inner Hebrides, in your motherland
> 
> I suppose Islay is the joy of the malt whisky lovers
> 
> and which would you propose to a newcomer? the smoothest malt whisky of all?


My brother and I have had this conversation a few times and he always suggests "The Macallan" which is superb, smooth and full with a nice hint of sherry cask. I also like the (lighter but superbly smooth) Smith's Glenlivet. Bunnahabhain I am less fond of but it's still a nice dram.


----------



## Guest

Clara,
Whichever you try: in a single measure, add a couple of teaspoons of water. Only a little, but it takes a bit of the heat off and releases the flavours more.


----------



## ptr

clara s said:


> mild, delicate flavour, perfect for a beginner


I'm not so sure, I think that the best way to introduce oneself to Single malts is to get a set of nosing bottles, compromising dram sized bottles from each of the major Skittish districts. I'm an Islay dude myself, the smokier the better.. (I just hate those very sweet Whiskies that fx, have been matured on Sherry casks.)

Myself I drink very small amounts so I usually buy small bottles (>200ml) of my favourites, like today I bought an 18 Yo Lagavulin Cask Strength small bottle (Usually drink a small dram diluted with a teaspoon of spring water). If You fx. like Dark 75% Chocolate, this will be a nice accompaniment as both have similar dark taste tones. I also often eat some cold-smoked pork belly (or other cold-smoked meats) just to have similar taste tones in my system.. 

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie

Put a large dent in a bottle of Glenfiddich 15 year old Solera Reserve tonight. Glenfiddich is often regarded as entry level stuff It was for me many years ago. But the Solera, very lovely indeed!


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> merci beaucoup TV
> 
> Inner Hebrides, in your motherland
> 
> I suppose Islay is the joy of the malt whisky lovers
> 
> and which would you propose to a newcomer? *the smoothest malt whisky of all?*


clara s, if you want "smoothest", Johnnie Walker Black (Blend). But, if you're going to jump into the deep end, Caol Ila 12 will do nicely...baptizing you in the just right presence of peat and smoke.


----------



## Guest

Douglas Single Malt Scotch Whisky
distilled at Glen Rothes, 11 yo
from one cask, un-chill filtered, natural colour.

Put up for Christmas. Not sure how the Douglas / Glen Rothes thing works, all I know is it tastes like liquid mince pie!!!


----------



## Guest

So here I am, idling away the day before my mum's funeral, and I happen upon an interview with the great man himself, Ralfy. A really nice article and I discover the philosopher in the cap's "proper" job is that of an undertaker. An unexpected link there. Cheers, Master Malt Mate.

http://www.dramming.com/2010/09/11/whisky-people-3-ralf-mitchell/


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Sounds like an interesting chap.

Chanty Rastler! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Indeed he is that!


----------



## Guest

Jura Origin.
"Light and delicate." Indeed. Not much discernable character. I should have stuck with the Superstition.


----------



## Varick

Badinerie said:


> Put a large dent in a bottle of Glenfiddich 15 year old Solera Reserve tonight. Glenfiddich is often regarded as entry level stuff It was for me many years ago. But the Solera, very lovely indeed!


I have always considered the Glenfiddich 12 yr. as the "Budweiser" of single malts. It's almost like scotch flavored water to me. However, I have heard again and again how good (by those with similar palettes to mine) the 15 & 18 yr olds are. So much so, that I will be venturing to buy a bottle of each soon.

V


----------



## millionrainbows

I have a small broom that's very "whisky."


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> I have a small broom that's very "whisky."


For your green tea?


----------



## Guest

Birthday acquisition!!

The Old Malt Cask / Inchgower 18 yo

"No chill filtration, no colouring, no nonsense"

Looking forward to a dram or two later...


----------



## Barbebleu

Ukko said:


> First off, it's 'whiskey'. Scotch included. After that, it's a thread certain to sink into a series of increasingly expensive 'likes', proposed by civilization's 'success desperadoes'.
> 
> If you have to pay more than $25 for 1.75 liters of it, you are buying smell+egosupport. Back in the hills, we support our egos with .30-30s and mean women; and over the winter we get to smelling pretty powerful too.


In Scotland it is whisky, not, I repeat not, whiskey. Not since the day and hour we started distilling it.


----------



## Guest

Barbebleu said:


> In Scotland it is whisky, not, I repeat not, whiskey. Not since the day and hour we started distilling it.


And it is a thing of great beauty. :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

dogen said:


> And it is a thing of great beauty. :tiphat:


Cheers Dogen. My own personal favourites are Laphroaig Quarter Cask, Talisker, Springbank and John Smith's Glenlivet.


----------



## Guest

Inchgower 18yo single cask
from Hunter Laing "Old Malt Cask" range.

Like warm Seville orange marmalade. A new one to me but completely delicious. If you happen to be in an outlet of a certain national UK chain of whisky shops I highly recommend you investigate this little beauty.


----------



## millionrainbows

...to ush ol' timers, it'sh "whikkey."


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Barbebleu said:


> In Scotland it is whisky, not, I repeat not, whiskey. Not since the day and hour we started distilling it.


Ahem, Scotch is whisky, Irish is whiskey, Yamazaki is OK for the kids, and anything else is an abomination.
And mine's a Black Bush, thanks.


----------



## sospiro

Whisky, whiskey - Scotch or Irish or bourbon. It is all, in my opinion, a total waste of money. It's very expensive, has no nutritional value (it's a poison) and doesn't improve your cognitive abilities. 
And after you've drunk it, look where it ends up.


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> And after you've drunk it, look where it ends up.


Same place as any and every other liquid I imagine!


----------



## sospiro

dogen said:


> Same place as any and every other liquid I imagine!


Indeed! But most other liquids are nutritionally beneficial or serve a purpose. Water doesn't contain much apart from some minerals but we'd die without it.


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> Indeed! But most other liquids are nutritionally beneficial or serve a purpose. Water doesn't contain much apart from some minerals but we'd die without it.


We shall remain with our differings of course. The "benefit" is psychological, which one weighs against any "cost."


----------



## Morimur

Nothing beats Vodka.


----------



## GreenMamba

Morimur said:


> Nothing beats Vodka.


True, in the sense that I'd rather drink nothing than drink vodka.

Flavor = good.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> Nothing beats Vodka.


Start a thread on it then, where fans can discuss favourite brands of flavourlessness. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

sospiro said:


> Whisky, whiskey - Scotch or Irish or bourbon. It is all, in my opinion, a total waste of money. It's very expensive, has no nutritional value (it's a poison) and doesn't improve your cognitive abilities.
> And after you've drunk it, look where it ends up.


Yes, but people drink it for the pleasure of doing so, not to feed or hydrate themselves or enrich their intellects (though it may facilitate free association and so be an artistic 'tool').

Incidentally, whisky / whiskey is chock-full of calories so it does have nutritional value - you'd just not be wise to use it as a regular source of them.

Poison, I'll give you, but alcohol in moderation is consistent with a life long enough to satisfy most!


----------



## Bayreuth

I don't drink but if I did I'd definitely go for either whisky or beer (because of the huge amount of varieties available)


----------



## Guest

Nikka Coffey Grain Whisky

Sweet and mellow. As it says on the label in fact.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I always thought the best whisky to hail from Scotland.
> 
> Then I was given a bottle of 18 yo Yamazaki from the land of the rising sun. A gloriously complex whisky, full of fruit, woodiness, incense and sweetness.


Prices have gone up a little. This is now about £400 a bottle.


----------



## Badinerie

400 quid ? that's a nice Guitar or turntable right there! I'll stick with the Bowmore thankee, or the Black Grouse I was imbibing with a friend last night!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Badinerie said:


> Put a large dent in a bottle of Glenfiddich 15 year old Solera Reserve tonight. Glenfiddich is often regarded as entry level stuff It was for me many years ago. But the Solera, very lovely indeed!


I've had my first experience with that stuff over the last weekend. It was quite pleasant, more so than I had expected. But I suspect washing it down with coke was not good etiquette? What do you all drink it with?


----------



## Badinerie

Drop in a single ice cube. Wait 60 seconds. Sip. then emit the following coment. "OOoooooooooo!"


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've had my first experience with that stuff over the last weekend. It was quite pleasant, more so than I had expected. But I suspect washing it down with coke was not good etiquette? What do you all drink it with?


What we like is what we like. But I would say that what you get for your extra money in buying a better whisky is bound to be completely lost if you add something like coke. It's like adding chocolate milkshake to a cup of white tea. If you like the taste of the whisky it will not be lost with a drop or two of water. In fact it "releases" more of its pleasures. If it's the whisky and coke taste you like, don't waste money on more expensive whisky.


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> 400 quid ? that's a nice Guitar or turntable right there! I'll stick with the Bowmore thankee, or the Black Grouse I was imbibing with a friend last night!


I know, it's mental! I'd never pay that and the person who did pay the hefty £200 admits they were a bit crazy and it was a one-off.
I eked it out as long as possible and it was gorgeous stuff.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

dogen said:


> What we like is what we like. But I would say that what you get for your extra money in buying a better whisky is bound to be completely lost if you add something like coke. It's like adding chocolate milkshake to a cup of white tea. If you like the taste of the whisky it will not be lost with a drop or two of water. In fact it "releases" more of its pleasures. If it's the whisky and coke taste you like, don't waste money on more expensive whisky.


It was my first time drinking whisky ever. So I did not know know what I like as yet. I was asking about the proper way to consume it. But I think I will avoid the coke in the future.


----------



## GreenMamba

SiegendesLicht said:


> It was my first time drinking whisky ever. So I did not know know what I like as yet. I was asking about the proper way to consume it. But I think I will avoid the coke in the future.


"Proper" way is either neat or a touch of water. People have big arguments over this. Even Badinerie's single ice cube goes to far for many.

I'd say you can choose any of the above. But if someone serves you their fine whisky and you mix it with Coke, they may become upset about it being wasted. Of course, you could also warn them going in that you aren't an experienced whisky drinker.


----------



## Badinerie

The traditional way is with a splash of water to realease the taste. I used to do bar work.I have worked in Scotland London and my home town. It was very usual wherever I worked. Some popular whisky's have a bit of 'Heat' that needs calming anyway. Most bars would keep a wee jug on the bar with water in it for the Whisky. In my peer group we use an Ice cube as it holds just the right amount of water and releases it slowly as you drink. A real favourite dram hewever would very likely be taken as it comes.


----------



## Ingélou

My Glaswegian father-in-law used to drink his whisky with a glass of lemonade nearby as a chaser.


----------



## Badinerie

Oh Dearie me!.....


----------



## Ingélou

Badinerie said:


> Oh Dearie me!.....


It seemed to be standard practice in his corner of Lanarkshire!


----------



## Vaneyes

A gorgeous Islay single malt helped the new year in. *Lagavulin *1999 Distillers Edition bottled 2015. Twas my first exposure to this distiller, and a memorable one. Forevermore, it shall supplement other Islay faves, Caol Ila, Laphroaig.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> A gorgeous Islay single malt helped the new year in. *Lagavulin *1999 Distillers Edition bottled 2015. Twas my first exposure to this distiller, and a memorable one. Forevermore, it shall supplement other Islay faves, Caol Ila, Laphroaig.:tiphat:


That's a nice bottle of posting inspiration!


----------



## Judith

Do not like whisky or any spirits. Love wine, especially Pinot Grigio!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Do not like whisky or any spirits. Love wine, especially Pinot Grigio!


Me neither, makes me sick.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How does this work? Where is the whisky?


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How does this work? Where is the whisky?


Just click tree times with your fingers, perhaps the waiter hear you.


----------



## pcnog11

Listening sessions should be mixed with whisky. Single malt is the best, blended is ok. I found Irish Whisky rather appealing. I put iced stone cubes into the whisky to lower the temperature with diluting it. It goes with any classical music you listen to. Life is good!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Balvenie 12 for Scotch whisky.

Blanton's for Bourbon whiskey.

:tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

Today was a rare one for Albuquerque, consistently rainy and dark all day. 

That put me in the mood for some Talisker Distillers Edition. I find that the weather directly impacts my desire for a peaty whisky. The drearier the weather, the more I want peat.


----------



## Blake

DiesIraeCX said:


> Balvenie 12 for Scotch whisky.
> 
> Blanton's for Bourbon whiskey.
> 
> :tiphat:


I've been seriously getting into Bourbon's lately. Blanton's is great stuff. Also, love me some Four Roses... it suits the chaps considering affordable delectability.


----------



## Vaneyes

A handy pronunciation guide, but whisky is misspelt.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAyleo_3GMe_XNjNF4n_3Si_gWZ5dwH5U


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

It's been a cold December, a bitterly cold January, and (so far) a nearly equally cold February. So... whiskey season has returned in earnest! Current inventory- Scotch: Glen Grant 12, Bruichladdich Islay Barley 2009, Compass Box Asyla. Irish: Knappogue Castle 12, Tullamore Dew. Bourbon: Buffalo Trace, Makers Mark, Jim Beam Black. Canadian: Canadian Club. Have "kicked" an Auchentoshan Three Wood, a bottle of Crown Royal, and an Asyla (which I proceeded to promptly replace).


----------



## Guest

I appear to be bereft of whisky currently but with an impending birthday hints shall be dropped.

I've been particularly taken with Japanese whiskies in the last year or so but feel I shall return to Scotland for the foreseeable. An Islay, I suspect...


----------



## mbhaub

I gave up all booze for Lent. On Easter though, the bottle of Maker's 46 will come out and be savored. When listening to music I choose from a double shot of Sheep Dip, some Pendleton, or for my non-whisky choice, Harvey's Bristol Cream on the rocks. That was Ralph Vaughan Williams alcohol of choice, so it's good enough for me!


----------



## znapschatz

mbhaub said:


> I gave up all booze for Lent. On Easter though, the bottle of Maker's 46 will come out and be savored. When listening to music I choose from a double shot of Sheep Dip, some Pendleton, or for my non-whisky choice, Harvey's Bristol Cream on the rocks. That was Ralph Vaughan Williams alcohol of choice, so it's good enough for me!


Eh. Ralph Vaughn Williams would drink anything.


----------

